# My Compressus



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

WOW...thats about all i can say about that comp is wow...excellant job with that guy i give it





















thumbs up for sure!! lol


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thats a really nice fish..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn-Has to be one of the nicest I have seen-


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow what a beauty...last picture is amazing


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Stunning compressus and stunning pictures! By far one of my most favorite Serras on the site.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome fish..he looks healthy....good pictures as well


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I am so regret i can't pick up him and the set up from Bob!...very nice Comp.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Great looking to say the least


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! I take very good care of this guy







It kinda sucks that he developed a chimple after i got him, it took him awhile to settle down and would go nuts during water changes and slam into the glass full speed, it's minor but i hate seeing p's with chimples!


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

How big do comps get? I didnt know they could get that big!!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

wow man hes huge and good looking good job how big is he?? ow 10" WOW


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

What a beautiful fish! I would love to get some of them for my next ps.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i would spend a grand for that fish!!!


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks like a definate force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

He looks great! I can't really make out the chimple on those pictures. Glad your still liking him, I'm glad he went to the right home.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> i would spend a grand for that fish!!!


SOLD!


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

What is his name? He was the one for sale in Boston I assume. I was thinkin about buying him for a while, but ended being more inspired to grow my own, but I got an altuvei instead and prazipro'd him.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> What is his name? He was the one for sale in Boston I assume. I was thinkin about buying him for a while, but ended being more inspired to grow my own, but I got an altuvei instead and prazipro'd him.


Well i havn't really named him...You're right he was for sale in MA. Funny thing is, i didn't even see it for sale in the member classifieds here. I found him for sale on Craigslist while i was looking for a tank and i came across this beast so i just had to get him, he was one of the best looking p's i had seen! I couldn't get the 120g that he was originally being sold with, so bawb2u also had a 75g for sale, so it'll worked out since i was looking for a 75g.

This guy was grown out from around 2-3" he was bought from Shark Aquarium 4 years ago. I agree it's nice to grow out your own, but i grew out my previous rhom from2"-5"+ and then i got bored. I always wanted a larger serra. Now i have an elong i'm growing out, so i got the best of worlds


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

love how red those eye's are,very nice


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

That is one awesome Compressus. I thought they stopped growing around the 7" mark. And it's only 4-5 years old! Can't wait to get one.


----------

